# miten lisataan suomen kieli?

## hobo2

kde desktopilta, System --> Settings --> Regional&Accessibility --> Country/Region&Language

miten tuonne saa lisattya suomenkielen?

valikossa nakyy vain US English ja Other nayttaa samoin (vain US English)

----------

## Zarhan

Make.conffiin rivi

LINGUAS="en fi" (olettaen että haluat SEKÄ englannin että suomen)

emerge -av kde-i18n.

Muut paketit jotka tunnistavat LINGUAS-asetuksen ovat ainakin koffice, openoffice, acroread, firefox (1.50-versiosta eteenpäin) ja monta muuta...

----------

## hobo2

ok, kiitos

pitaako jotain erityista tehda jotta esmes firefox kayttaa hyvakseen tuota make.conf muutosta? tarkoitan siis koneen buuttausta, uudelleen emerge:a tjsp. ?

----------

## pussi

kaikki mihin haluat tuon vaikuttavan pitää emergeä uusiksi

----------

## askoff

Saakos tuota nykyistä Firefoxia (1.5.0.4) suomenkieliseksi. Ei meinaa onnistua tuolla LINGUAS muuttujalla. Suomenkielen kielipaketti näyttäs Firefoxin extensions listasta löytyvä, mutta enkun kielisenä on ja pysyy.

----------

## Cougar81

Tiedostoon /etc/env.d/02locale laitat joko

```
LC_ALL="fi_FI.UTF-8"

LANG="fi_FI.UTF-8"
```

taikka

```
LC_ALL="fi_FI@euro"

LANG="fi_FI@euro"
```

riippuen tietysti siitä käytätkö unicodea vai et.

Ohjeistusta löytyy myös täältä.

----------

## askoff

Ei näytä kieli vaihtuvan vaikka mitä tekisi. Olen kokeillut useitakin fi_FI asetuksia ja käännellyt jopa firefoxin uudelleen, mutta ei mitään vaikutusta. Gaim:ssa tosin kieli vaihtui....

----------

## Flammie

 *askoff wrote:*   

> Saakos tuota nykyistä Firefoxia (1.5.0.4) suomenkieliseksi. Ei meinaa onnistua tuolla LINGUAS muuttujalla. Suomenkielen kielipaketti näyttäs Firefoxin extensions listasta löytyvä, mutta enkun kielisenä on ja pysyy.

 

Suomenkielinen kielipaketti pitää varmaan aktivoida. Se onnistuu kai locale switcherillä tai komentoriviltä suunnilleen `firefox -UILocale fi-FI -contentLocale fi-FI`.

----------

## askoff

Juuri tuolla -UILocale fi-FI parametrilla sain ongelman kierrettyä.

----------

